# 530 Only client IP address allowed to connect to PASV socket



## sidvision (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute.....
hab folgendes Problem.
Hab auf meinem Rechner ServU laufen.Mein Router ist ne FritzboxFon und unterstützt meinen dyndns account.Da ich ausschließlich passives ftp verwende,habe ich port 21 und ne portrange für passiv auf meine lan ip weitergeleitet.Die portrange ist entsprechend auch in servU konfiguriert und der passiv mode ebenfalls aktiviert...
Wenn ich mich aber nun von Außen einlogge,hab ich zwar n login,aber kein list...
Es kommt....530 Only client IP address allowed to connect to PASV socket.
Hab ich ne Einstellung vergessen,oder muß ich die Konfig. in servU ändern,oder
was mache ich falsch?

    220 Serv-U FTP Server v4.0 for WinSock ready...

     331 User name okay, need password.
PASS xxxxx
     230 User logged in, proceed.
PASV
     227 Entering Passive Mode (80,143,9,146,157,10)
LIST -a
PASV
     227 Entering Passive Mode (80,143,9,146,157,8)
LIST
     425 Try later, data connection in use.
PWD
     257 "/" is current directory.
     426 Transfer aborted.
     530 Only client IP address allowed to connect to PASV socket.
QUIT
     221 Goodbye!

Wenn ich servU hochfahre,lauscht er folgend... 
Fri 07Jan05 15:05:34 - FTP Server listening on port number 21, IP 192.168.178.2, 127.0.0.1

Fri 07Jan05 15:05:34 - FTP Server listening for PASV connections on port number 40200

Fri 07Jan05 15:05:34 - FTP Server listening for PASV connections on port number 40201

Fri 07Jan05 15:05:35 - FTP Server listening for PASV connections on port number 40202

Fri 07Jan05 15:05:35 - FTP Server listening on port number 43958, IP 127.0.0.1

Fri 07Jan05 15:05:35 - Valid registration key found

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## VariableWorm (21. Januar 2005)

Welche Ports hast du genau freigegeben ? Für FTP Port 20 & 21 nehme ich an, oder ?


----------



## sidvision (21. Januar 2005)

Nö....die portrange und 21. 20 ist bei passiv nicht nötig.

Ich war mit execute Rechten auf dem Server eingeloggt, und hab bei einer Eingabe versehentlich die servudaemon.ini und die ipchange.ini geändert.Das bewirkte, das der Server nicht mehr mit dyndns klarkam.Die inis wieder repariert, schon lief es wieder.

Trotzdem Danke....

Gruß Sid


----------

